# Ranger Banshee prop



## Copperhead8 (Jul 24, 2010)

I posted a question concerning a prop for my Banshee a while back and got no responses. I did some research on the net and came up with Ken at PropGods of Sarasota. I gave him a call and he told me about a prop he has used on several Banshees with the Yam 60 4 stroke. I decided to give it a try. Ken ordered the prop from powertech, had it delivered to a shop to have modifications made to it and then it was sent to me. Result was a prop that got me out of the hole MUCH faster and added around 2 mph to my top end. Yes, I am very happy with this prop. Just thought I would let any Banshee owners know about this as the stock prop provided with the boat was a little better than useless.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

What type of speed at what RPM's?


----------



## Copperhead8 (Jul 24, 2010)

I have had the boat out once with the new prop. I got 31.5 mph on gps with two people aboard. I think I can go a little better than that with some more "dialing in" tabs, jackplate, tilt/trim. I am pretty confident I will get around 33 mph. Note, this is a three blade prop.


----------



## Copperhead8 (Jul 24, 2010)

Add - rpms (as I recall) are around 5700.


----------



## timj (Aug 31, 2011)

geo,

   i have a phantom 168 same hull just different layout of course.  im running a 3 blade 14 pitch prop with no cupping that i can tell the original owner didnt seem to knowledgable about it.  anyway im running 33 with 2 people and full gas.  was wondering where your motor is mounted on the jackplate mine is mounted in the lowest hole so that the motor is as high as it can go which puts the propshaft about 1" above the bottom of the hull when up all the way.  is this the same as yours?  i seem to be having a hard time raising above 3.5" without having a blowout so im concidering lowering the motor a hole or 2. oh my rpms seem a lil high or at least pushing it at 6200.  anyway just thought id ask you your setup and compair it to what i have. 

thanks,
tim


----------



## Copperhead8 (Jul 24, 2010)

Just went down to the garage to check out my motor. It is mounted in the second hole from the bottom - mounting it in the bottom hole would put the motor at the highest position. I am running a 60 4 stroke - 3 blade and I believe 12 pitch with some custom cupping and some relief holes drilled in it to help get the rpms up faster. It is a power tech prop. The prop that came with the boat was not very effecitive. Hope this helps. If you have any questions pm me a phone number and time to call and I will give you a shout. Good luck George


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Can you post a pic of your new prop?


----------



## Copperhead8 (Jul 24, 2010)

Sorry, not able to post pic of prop. Geo


----------



## timj (Aug 31, 2011)

Geo could you get me the part # of the prop you got? and is your 60 a high thrust 60 or a standard model? I've talked with marcus at Powertech and we think we've narrowed down what i'm going to go with. I would like to know if it is similar to what you have? 
Also if you could time your holeshot that would be awesome.

thanks
tim


----------



## Copperhead8 (Jul 24, 2010)

Tim sent you a PM George


----------

